# Regalo!! Bibliografía electrónica (revistas y libros)



## Tomasito (Jul 1, 2012)

Bueno gente, me da pena desprenderme de mi colección pero la verdad es que cada revista la he leido dos o tres veces al menos, y ya ocupan demasiado lugar, prefiero que las tenga alguien que sí la va a leer.

Revistas tengo muchas, entre Elektor, Saber Electrónica, Cekit y Radio Electrónica Práctica la mayoría (hay alguna Resistor colada y otra más que no recuerdo).
Deben ser una 200 o 300 en total.

Libros tengo: 
-Todo sobre videograbadores (Egon Strauss, 140 pág.)
-Modernas Videocasetteras (Hector O. Algarra, Alberto P. Rodriguez, 160 pág.)
-Electrónica Aplicada (Ing. Horacio Daniel Vallejo, 130 pág.)
-Ejemplos e circuitos con circuitos integrados Siemens #2 (Siemens, 95 pág.)
-Catálogo de G.M. Electrónica de 1997 (Sirve para ver reemplazos o pinouts, 170 pág.)
-Circuitos de estado sólido para Hobbystas, Manual RCA HM-92 (Arbó, 380 pág.)
-Gran Enciclopedia de la Electrónica, Tomo 12, Radio (170 pág.)
-Construya su primer Transmisor (Alberto A. Ferriol, 80 pág., es obre un transmisor valvular de 50W para 80 metros, de 1977)
-Manual de los Multimetros, Hansen (Oscar J. Fasano, 170 pág., es muy completo, tiene manuales y diagramas de varios multimetros antiguos de baquelita con muchas explicaciones.
-Manual de usuario de Sound Forge 4.0


Me faltan un par de libros creo, cuando los encuentre los agrego.
Si a alguien le interesa por favor avise. Si más de uno quiere el mismo libro o revista, se verá cómo solucionarlo.
_Por favor no pidan porque sí, pidan si realmente tienen pensado leerlos así no le sacan la oportunidad a otro que si los puede usar. Con todo este material yo aprendi autodidactamente electrónica y me gustaría que quede en buenas manos.
_
Los puedo enviar a todo el mundo, siempre y cuando paguen el envío.


Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 1, 2012)

buen aporte ¡¡¡ muy generoso de tu parte ¡¡


----------



## Imzas (Jul 2, 2012)

gracias por ofrecer ese material, felicidades por tu filantrópica accion.


----------



## Fernando1987 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hola, ¿que tal? estoy interesado en estos libros:

-Electrónica Aplicada (Ing. Horacio Daniel Vallejo, 130 pág.)
-Ejemplos e circuitos con circuitos integrados Siemens #2 (Siemens, 95 pág.)
-Gran Enciclopedia de la Electrónica, Tomo 12, Radio

Y en revistas que me ayuden a aprender la parte practica de la electronica, ya que todabia soy novato.

¿De que parte de Arg sos? Si vivis cerca, te los pido prestados y te presto lo que quieras vos. Yo tengo unos libros por ahì...

Saludos y gracias por la buena onda


----------



## Tomasito (Jul 3, 2012)

Estoy en Mercedes (Prov de bs as), viajo muy seguido a luján.
Mañana y pasado voy a estar por Capital, si estás por allá te los alcanzo. 
Mandame un mensaje privado así arreglamos bien 

Revistas para arrancar pueden ser saber electrónica o cekit ya que tienen cosas no muy avanzadas y muchos ejemplos prácticos, pero decime vos cuales preferis y cuantas querés.


----------



## Fernando1987 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hola, estos dias estoy bastante atereado entre el laburo y la facu, pero... ¿soles venir cada tanto a capital? cualquier cosa convinamos en las vacaciones de invierno. O si te parece yo voy hasta lujan o donde estes vos pero medio de tren... ¿estas cerca de alguna estacion de tren? ¿que ramal?

Yo te ofrezco un libro de electronica basica, que empieza explicando toda la fisica de los semi-conductores y termina en fuentes de tension pasando por osciladores, multivibradores, etc etc; todo con transistores.
Otro libro de electronica aplicada, que seria lo mismo pero hecho con operacionales: Incluye filtros, osciladores, comparadores, amplificadores, fuentes de corriente, de tension, etc.

¿te interesan?

Despues en formato digital te puedo ofrecer una guia muy buena que me vino con la placa experimentadora para la familia de microcontroladores de freescale. Explica concretamente todos los modulos y registros del HC908AP32 con MUCHO detalle.

¿lo queres?


Me gustarian las revistas que me recomiendes vos, no lei ninguna todavia jaja. Estoy en 5 año de ingenieria en telecomunicaciones pero recien ahora estoy empezando a hacer diseños electronicos por mi cuenta a nivel practica. Me arme un mini-laboratorio hace unos meses recien, asi que soy nuevito PERO TENGO ALGO DE TEORIA por mi carrera, asi que tampoco se puede decir que no se nada de nada... 
Te cuento como para que decidas cuales revistas me pueden interesar: Es decir, no tengo practica, pero tampoco quiero que me expliquen la ley de ohmm ni la teoria de los operacionales jeje.

¿los libros que ofreces son en castellano?

Abrazo!


----------



## Tomasito (Jul 3, 2012)

Está todo en castellano. Ultimamente no voy casi nunca a capital por el laburo. Si querés venir hasta acá no tengo problema, viene la linea de tren sarmiento (pasa por mercedes y por luján), sale algo de $3.60 el viaje desde once.
Si venís acá te muestro todo lo que tengo y lo que te interesa lo llevás 

Te agradezco los libros pero la verdad con el poco tiempo que tengo para leerlos quedarían tirados vaya uno a saber cuánto tiempo, sería un desperdicio.


Saludos.


----------



## Imzas (Jul 4, 2012)

Tomasito, pense que eras de Chile, perdon por el error please.


----------



## Fernando1987 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hola, mira la verdad que a mi me pasa un poco lo mismo que a vos: No tengo tiempo. Y como esas revistas y libros los queria para jovi,  (No para la facu) ; creo que por el momento tampoco me conviene tanto leerlos (Ni creo poder darle demaciado tiempo).
En este momento estoy cursando 6 materias y tengos dos mas para dar final; asi que imaginate jeje. De todas maneras me gustaria, cuando me reciba, o por lo menos cuando termine de cursar (este año termino) pedirte alguno de los libros y/o revistas para leer en mis tiempos libres.

Si te parece quedamos en contacto, yo pienso seguir en este foro por muchos muchos años mas, asi que me vas a encontrar siempre.
De mas esta decirte que tengo material de telecomunicaciones si te interesa despues, cuando tengas tiempo y ganas.

Saludos!!


----------



## maufumarolo (Jul 10, 2012)

hola estoy interezado en las revistas cekit  y todo sobre instrumentacion , automatizacion y control , telecomunicaciones 

Te lo agradeceria!


----------



## Tomasito (Jul 10, 2012)

Fernando no hay problema, las revistas siguen a disposición mientras queden 

*maufumarolo*, El envío a perú por vía aerea cuesta $138 pesos argentinos (80 soles peruanos), y tarda entre 12 y 15 días. Esto es en caso de que no supere 1Kg.

Si alguien quiere revisar los precios de envío (internacionales) acá puede hacerlo: http://www.correoargentino.com.ar/precios/encomiendas/internacionales

Decime si estás de acuerdo maufumarolo, así nos ponemos en contacto.


Saludos.


----------



## Edu60 (Ago 18, 2012)

Hola Tomasito:  Me interesa  comparte el libro  Manual de  Hansen  FN  de  Oscar  J  Fasano. Mi nombre  es Eduardo  y vivo en Ramos Mejia.       





Comunicate conmigo por  favor.  Muchas  Gracias.


----------



## Tomasito (Ago 25, 2012)

Ya me contacté con *Edu60* y le entregé el manual hansen, espero que te sirva Eduardo, un gusto haberte conocido aunque haya sido breve.
Siguen a disposición el resto de los libros.

Saludos.


----------



## Pagman (Ene 17, 2015)

Veo esto 2 años y medio más tarde... así que este es un lance de algo improbable. Tenés aún el libro de Ferriol "Construya su primer transmisor". Hace años lo presté y nunca me lo devolvieron.
Gracias.


----------

